# Alternative to Aquachem?



## windyjools (Aug 29, 2010)

Anyone found a decent alternative to the expensive and horribly chemical smell of Aquachem type toilet additive? I have heard of people using a mix of vinegar/fabric softener and lemon 'flavouring' but never tried any of these. We use a porta-potti which is emptied regularly but still we get the chemical smell after a couple of days.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 29, 2010)

hi, just a teaspoon full of vinegar. dont use too much water and dont keep washing it out . leave it with a bit in. let bacteria live in there thats what gets the s--- degrading. let it fill before emptying. i worked for awhile in the sewage trade . believe me it works . forget chemicals and let nature work its course. wash the outside but dont wash the inside. does take a little while to get working but it does work. cheers alan.


----------



## Randonneur (Aug 29, 2010)

We use the cheapest supermarket own brand biological washing tablets in our cassette. We put in two or three after emptying our cassette and throw in a jug of water to help them dissolve. It's the bio action that helps them to break down the solid stuff and it gives a nice soapy type smell, and your cassette smells sweeter when you empty it again. 

Using these tablets also means there's no danger of spillage or staining and they are about a quarter of the price of aquachem. You can also use them to help keep your grey waste tank smelling sweet, and even washing your clothes!! ( but not in your cassette   ). You can also safely empty your cassette down any public loo as there's nothing in there that you would'nt put down your home sewer system.

Do not buy the non bio tablets as these don't have the ingredients in them to break down the yucky stuff.

Hope this helps.


----------



## theteapackets (Sep 15, 2010)

Hiya, we tried supermarket tablets this weekend after reading this thread, but only used one tablet as I forgot how many Randonneur advised!!!  We were only away for 2 nights, but one seemed absolutely fine ... and did actually smell nice!!!


----------



## Fleming (Sep 15, 2010)

Get the cheapest shampoo you can find. It has the same result as chemicals. Is biodegradable; will not harm the environment; and moreover you'll have a choice of scents.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 15, 2010)

theteapackets said:


> Hiya, we tried supermarket tablets this weekend after reading this thread, but only used one tablet as I forgot how many Randonneur advised!!!  We were only away for 2 nights, but one seemed absolutely fine ... and did actually smell nice!!!


 
I decided to try the cheap tablet idea as an experiment while empty my toilet in a public toilets at the end of August.  Before use there was a strong smell of ammonia while discharging the contents of my cassette.  No smell in use as we have a SOG.  I have to carry the casette 3km down a bumpy track in the car each way when I do this.  This certainly stirs up the contents.

Well it certainly reduced the ammonia smell and made it much more pleasant job.  I found 1 tablet of cheap bio was enough.   Started with two the first couple of days.

I also go armed with an aerosol of air freshner/odour eliminator and roll of kitchen towel so that the place is as good or better than before my use.

John


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Sep 17, 2010)

I believe that adding "bio" washing powders into a septic tank will stop the tank from working. There are a lot of posts on the www from people who are off mains drainage and they all refer to the big "no no" of bleach and Bio.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Sep 17, 2010)

baloothebear said:


> I believe that adding "bio" washing powders into a septic tank will stop the tank from working. There are a lot of posts on the www from people who are off mains drainage and they all refer to the big "no no" of bleach and Bio.


 
The problem is not bleach or Bio it is the quantities of these used.

I queried the use of bleach with Klargester the maker of septic tanks when I was considering fitting one on a site.  I was told a small quantity occasionally would do no harm, but not to use to much of it.  

John


----------



## Nolly (Sep 17, 2010)

Randonneur said:


> We use the cheapest supermarket own brand biological washing tablets in our cassette.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Sounds like a bonne idee, as we really don't like to use the toilet chemic.

Regards Nolly.


----------



## caspar (Sep 18, 2010)

Having read this thread we converted to bio tablets - Asda's cheapest Moonflower and Ylong  They work brilliantly and are so cheap. Like others we have found one sufficient. Also put one in the flush water with a spot of Zoflora to add extra pleasant smell. Not only has the benefit of it all working as it should, but just by flushing keeps the loo sparkling clean!


----------

